# BOB..Medical Bags???



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Kmart has Craftsman 13-In Tool Bag for $5 (on sale)...they are black/red..look just like a doctor's black medical bag...

And I thought that would be great for my medical things for a BOB..

BUT, with 6 outside pockets, they are just the right size for a change of clothes and personal items for each member of the family...:2thumb:

I bought 5-----one for: 
*lighting/firestarter/radio
*medical bag
*tools and defense(cough--cough!!)
*my clothing, personals
*husband's clothing, personals

Hope this helps someone with a family...I used cable ties, hole puncher, squares of cardboard to label each instead of writing on the bag..

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...tsman+tool+bag&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=L1

[


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

a large tackle box is the best thing for a medical bag. Tools sounds good


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Other than pocket 1st. aid basics, I am putting my 1st. aid supplies in a 30 cal. ammo can. It is water tight and cost $8.50 at the surplus store.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I think a BOB should be easy to carry several miles if needed.
A backpack is easier to carry than 5 tool bags and they can carry more stuff.
I use a backpack my son was issued in the Air Force.
Lots of room and easy to carry.
The bags you bought are great and I have a couple in my truck.
One even has tools in it.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

My bugout buggy is a well equipped ambulance


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

*ambulance*

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

backlash said:


> I think a BOB should be easy to carry several miles if needed.
> A backpack is easier to carry than 5 tool bags and they can carry more stuff.
> I use a backpack my son was issued in the Air Force.
> Lots of room and easy to carry.
> ...


I don't plan on backpacking---if our 4 wheel drives don't go there, neither do we...we're 60 and 62..we're not running...the BOB is in case of a need to get out of the house/community quickly, not running from anything or anybody.

And I guarantee, noone can carry what I have in those bags...trust me!!:scratch


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I don't plan on backpacking---if our 4 wheel drives don't go there, neither do we...we're 60 and 62..we're not running...the BOB is in case of a need to get out of the house/community quickly, not running from anything or anybody.
> 
> And I guarantee, noone can carry what I have in those bags...trust me!!:scratch


In your case they should work good.
The one I keep in my truck is more of a get home bag and I would need to carry it.
Like you I am not running anywhere.


----------



## Winter (Jan 18, 2009)

Check out the Blackhawk Medical Roll. I use this for all my med supplies.

BLACKHAWK! Emergency Medic Roll - BLACKHAWK!


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

A friend of mine uses a fishing tackle box and it works well. I picked up a bag from cheaperthandirt.com that so far is working out pretty good. It has carry handles and a shoulder strap and a hidden compartment for a pistol and maybe extra ammo and/or extra money. A place for two canteens, I used one for a canteen and the other place I put my alcohol and hydrogen peroxide. Plus six more outside pockets. Anyway, here's a couple pics.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I don't plan on backpacking---if our 4 wheel drives don't go there, neither do we...we're 60 and 62..we're not running...the BOB is in case of a need to get out of the house/community quickly, not running from anything or anybody.
> 
> And I guarantee, noone can carry what I have in those bags...trust me!!:scratch


And now, the cute little tool bags at Kmart, (look like drs. bags to me) are 3.49>>>>that always happens AFTER I buy them>>>:scratch

Hey, aj...that looks like our Eddie Bauer bag...and yes, it's carrying our clothes and personals...


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats a great medical bag.. looks like it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

JayJay said:


> And now, the cute little tool bags at Kmart, (look like drs. bags to me) are 3.49>>>>that always happens AFTER I buy them>>>:scratch
> 
> Hey, aj...that looks like our Eddie Bauer bag...and yes, it's carrying our clothes and personals...


LOL....sounds like you have the same luck I do, it's always cheaper after I buy it......The bag I have, I'm using just for first aid, it's made by Condor.


----------

